# shotshell collars?



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking for the collars that Dakota's Cajun Roux wore. I've seen a few other dogs wearing them and am looking to get one. It's the collar with the bottom of the shotshell riveted onto the collar. The link on Roux's page isn't in service anymore.


----------



## dcbeattie (Apr 22, 2011)

roydenleather.com
orvis.com
lcsupply.com
I don't have enough posts to give a real url........
Any of these work for you?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I got mine at Lion Country Supply. They are relatively cheap. It's been quite a while since I bought one but I think they were only between $10-15.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea thanks they all worked. Those will work but I would prefer a nonleather collar b/c of them constantly getting wet. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

nickt87 said:


> I'm looking for the collars that Dakota's Cajun Roux wore. I've seen a few other dogs wearing them and am looking to get one. It's the collar with the bottom of the shotshell riveted onto the collar. The link on Roux's page isn't in service anymore.


The collars Roux wore were made by Roux's owner's ex-wife. She is no longer in the business of making the collars.


----------

